# Avondale Haunted House on Facebook



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I liked you on fb.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was cool!


----------



## Avondale (Oct 9, 2010)

It is a work in progress. Will have more photos soon.


----------

